# Notebook-Kauf?



## nordi (3. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
ich will mir in nächster Zeit ein Notebook kaufen und weiß überhaupt nicht, worauf man da achten muss? Wollte nicht mehr als 1.200-1.300 EUR ausgeben. Was mich ein bisschen stört an Notebooks, ist die niedrige Auflösung auf den Monitoren (1024x768). Ich brauche das Notebook hauptsächlich für Grafikdesign & Internet. Machmal zocken wäre vielleicht auch nicht schlecht. Man hört ja jetzt von allen Seiten "mobile", "centrino" etc..Braucht man dies wirklich? Wäre für hilfreiche Tipps dankbar, worauf man achten sollte!

Mfg

Marius


----------



## danube (3. Oktober 2004)

http://www.chip.de/artikel/c_artikel_12286887.html <- da gibts ein test für notebooks unter 1300€


----------



## alois (3. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde dir ja zum Apple raten , was Grafik und Design angeht ist er ja bekannterweise unschlagbar. Allerdings bekommst du für 1300€ kein Apple-Notebook mit mehr als 1024x768.
Also rate ich dir zu einem Widescreen-NB mit einem Pentium M-Prozessor, schau halt mal was du da findest und ob es mit den genannten Features in deinem Preisrahmen liegt.


----------

